
DuckDuckGo: How to not to be evil - gcuofano
https://publishizer.com/duckduckgo-vs-google/
======
kumarvvr
Recently switched to DDG. I am a developer in my free time and for 99% of
programming related queries, shopping queries and normal searched, results
from DDG are good enough. Never had to go past the first page till date.

I use google only for obscure searches or for the tiny sliver of searches that
DDG dosen't give a right answer to. Those include obscure terms in my native
language, books in my native language, programming related searches that
involve asking a question or a process that is relatively complex.

